# Dove Opener



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm looking forward to hearing how everyone did. The monsoon rains seem to have either hunkered the birds that I had scouted down or sent them South. We saw and bagged a handful but fell far short of limits this time around.

There was an interesting sunset with all the ash in the air Sunday night:










We stationed the rig at a promising spot near where we had scouted good numbers of doves:










There appeared to be plenty to draw them in:










We bagged a few high flying young birds and then attempted to walk some up...










When all was said and done, the dogs got a stretch but the shotguns were pretty quiet.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks like a good day other than having not bagged much. I decided not to go out this morning. The last couple weeks bow hunting has really wore me out and I have decided tonight rather than beat myself again and go on another 30 mile 4 wheeler ride to get to the deer. I'll drive a couple miles and see if I can find any doves tonight. It has cleared off around my area and hoping tonight will be a good night for them to be flying around. Haven't heard many shots today so I am guessing throughout the day since it was cloudy, windy, and dark the birds didn't move much now there is just a small breeze here and there its sunny and clear so hopfully it will be a good night, I'll post up agian later once I'm back.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Kaiser and Sadie ? Who's that _other_ dawg? :?

You don't feed him either?


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are some great pics TS. Sounds like you spent more time with the camera then the gun. Good times. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice pics. Have you been taking lessons from Zim or something?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great Pics!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Didn't turn out so great for me. Only got 3 shots off and then ran into a 4 point buck and ended up chasing him the rest of the night instead of dove hunting.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Good looking TRUCK THERE. also good looking dogs.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

WOW! Thresher, great pics of beautiful dogs!


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Those are some awesome pics! too bad on ur hunt, better luck next time!


----------

